# First rod build



## New River Rat

I had talked to a friend recently about getting him to build me another baitcaster for jigs and tubes, but the prices were astronomical. Anyway, I figured WTF? I can do this. I ordered a high modulus HM-MB843-MHX from Mudhole, some American Tackle Nanolite guides, super grade cork and still came in $60 cheaper than his quote using a lesser grade blank. This blank is comparable to a G Loomis GLX.

Anyway, I've let the epoxy cure and mounted the reel and can't wait to see how she performs.

This is a split grip, skeletal reel seat and with spiral wrap guides.


----------



## Jim

That looks awesome! I like the plain look of it. Let us know how it fishes.


----------



## nick4203

how much did it run you to make this rod i like the plain look of it as well looks professional


----------



## russ010

Does it come with directions on how to do it and all the stuff you need to make it?

I've been thinking about doing this for a while, but I just haven't pulled the plug on it. I talked to a guy who makes the rods just like you built (well, same blank) and he said it costs him around $160 once all is said and done. Definitely a lot cheaper than buying a $300 GLoomis... not to mention the lifetime warranty on their blanks. If it breaks, you send it back to them and they'll flip you another blank in the mail.

Awesome work too...


----------



## New River Rat

Thanks guys. I'm tickled with the outcome. I have 6 "no bling" rods and that's the way I like 'em! Too much additions to a rod, like thread, epoxy, decals,hook keepers,etc. causes the rod to lose sensitivity. I call this low key design Rat Rods. Also, on the baitcasters, when I palm the reel, my fingers are on the blank. BTW, two of the rod/reels weigh under 10 ounces. Not sure about this one, though.

I guess $160 is about right for the components. The folks at Mudhole are very helpful! I could have built the MHX version under $100, but I just wanted to try the HM MHX line. The MHX line are great blanks for little $$$. I have no affiliation with Mudhole, I just like their product.

As for instructions, none came with. I picked up as much as I could gather from places like rodbuilding.org, rodbuildingforum.com, youtube, mudhole and more. I have known rod builders off and on a lot of years. One thing I will throw out there. Invest in a rod dryer. When you epoxy the guide threads, they need to turn slowly and repeatedly. I hand rolled mine and you need to commit about an 1.5 hours to it. I made it a point to have stuff ready to make spinnerbaits while I was turning. I think there are 4 light coats. A rod dryer would have been nice.


----------



## russ010

Thanks for the info... I'm definitely going to be looking into this.... of course I need another rod like I need another boat.. 36 rods, and 25 of them have reels on them. Those are counting the ones that I gave to my partner with reels already attached.


----------



## shawnfish

mudholes awesome!!! great detailed how to videos on their site, thats how i learned. you can make a good quality technique specific rod way cheaper than buying one and its all the better when you know you made it. if anyone wants to give it a go they sell several complete kits for good prices, get one and if you like the outcome then you can buy the components seperateley and have a one of a kind rod. but be careful!!!!! rod building is addictive. and you can make some of the tools needed to build them with stuff most guys have out in the garage and save some money


----------



## shawnfish

New River Rat said:


> I had talked to a friend recently about getting him to build me another baitcaster for jigs and tubes, but the prices were astronomical. Anyway, I figured WTF? I can do this. I ordered a high modulus HM-MB843-MHX from Mudhole, some American Tackle Nanolite guides, super grade cork and still came in $60 cheaper than his quote using a lesser grade blank. This blank is comparable to a G Loomis GLX.
> 
> Anyway, I've let the epoxy cure and mounted the reel and can't wait to see how she performs.
> 
> This is a split grip, skeletal reel seat and with spiral wrap guides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice rod!!! but i have a question....why are the guides aligned that way??? thats new to me.


----------



## Jim

Thats called a spiral wrap! Supposedly eliminates twisting and turning of the rod blank. I have a Custom Loomis made with it and it is really nice.


----------



## New River Rat

This is my 4th spiral, and I don't see me ever going back. I have one with size 3 micro guides that will cast like nothing I've ever seen.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Pretty cool...

Explains the the twist: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K_-JaZYc6k


----------



## New River Rat

thanks for the link Jonah. This is a very important step in the process.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjtQWeFj4co


----------



## johnnybassboat

Thats the kind of rods I like, light and purposeful. Not really for looks, but still looks like it can get the job done. Have not tried a spiral rap yet but may have to do it for my next worm/jig rod. You say that blank is a sensitive as a glx, is that advertising talk or your personal opinion. If its even close to true thats a deal on a blank.


----------



## Bailey Boat

Spiral wrapped rods actually date back to the 70's and they were a gimmic then just as they are today. If you know how to find the spine (as demonstrated) a casting rod won't "twist" as the video showed. Incorrectly mounted guides off the correct spine will twist. 
One of the golden rules is to never allow the line to contact the blank when fighting a fish because it increases drag and will break the line. This occurs when there are an insufficient number of guides or the spacing is off.


----------



## New River Rat

Bailey Boat said:


> Spiral wrapped rods actually date back to the 70's and they were a gimmic then just as they are today. If you know how to find the spine (as demonstrated) a casting rod won't "twist" as the video showed. Incorrectly mounted guides off the correct spine will twist.
> One of the golden rules is to never allow the line to contact the blank when fighting a fish because it increases drag and will break the line. This occurs when there are an insufficient number of guides or the spacing is off.




The spiral guide placement was first patented in *1909* by John Scanlan of Chicago. 100+ years is quite a long time for a gimmick to be around. And, FWIW, all conventional rods twist under stress, this is a product of torque. Spline/spine has nothing to do with this.

An opinion then just as it is today.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Nice work River Rat, I'm a budding MudHole fan myself and we have quite a few builders on here as well.
Just finished my second rod and I'll post it shortly. Jerry


----------



## New River Rat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325858#p325858 said:


> Jonboat Jerry » Today, 09:17[/url]"]Nice work River Rat


Thanks. I figure I can do one every winter, just for myself, the wife might not notice............


----------



## New River Rat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=299678#p299678 said:


> johnnybassboat » 12 Feb 2013, 23:52[/url]"]Thats the kind of rods I like, light and purposeful. Not really for looks, but still looks like it can get the job done. Have not tried a spiral rap yet but may have to do it for my next worm/jig rod. You say that blank is a sensitive as a glx, is that advertising talk or your personal opinion. If its even close to true thats a deal on a blank.


Sorry, just saw this. I am in no way connected to *any *cooperation, so if I make a statement like that, it is an opinion based on experience. Hope I helped!


----------



## Bailey Boat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=301148#p301148 said:


> New River Rat » 21 Feb 2013, 18:51[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Bailey Boat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spiral wrapped rods actually date back to the 70's and they were a gimmic then just as they are today. If you know how to find the spine (as demonstrated) a casting rod won't "twist" as the video showed. Incorrectly mounted guides off the correct spine will twist.
> One of the golden rules is to never allow the line to contact the blank when fighting a fish because it increases drag and will break the line. This occurs when there are an insufficient number of guides or the spacing is off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An opinion then just as it is today.
Click to expand...


You're absolutely correct about opinions.....


----------



## johnnybassboat

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325954#p325954 said:


> New River Rat » 13 Aug 2013, 17:43[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=299678#p299678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> johnnybassboat » 12 Feb 2013, 23:52[/url]"]Thats the kind of rods I like, light and purposeful. Not really for looks, but still looks like it can get the job done. Have not tried a spiral rap yet but may have to do it for my next worm/jig rod. You say that blank is a sensitive as a glx, is that advertising talk or your personal opinion. If its even close to true thats a deal on a blank.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just saw this. I am in no way connected to *any *cooperation, so if I make a statement like that, it is an opinion based on experience. Hope I helped!
Click to expand...

Yeah no problem river rat, I just ordered a hm-mb873-hmx. Will be doing the spiral wrap with fuji micros, first time using both. This will be my new creature rig rod. Gonna bling it up a little with some purple , to match my tuned shimano chronarch with purple parts.


----------

